# Finde Fehler in C++ Code nicht!



## Guest (15. Okt 2005)

Hallo!
Könnt ihr mir sagen wieso ich meine "menuesteuerung" nicht funktioniert? sobald er die variable "menue" einlesen soll springt er wieder in den kopf der schleife und gibt "bitte laufzeit in jahren eingeben" aus! verstehe das einfach nicht!


schon mal danke für die hilfe!

grüße 



```
int menue;
    int laufzeit = 1;
    while (true){
        cout << "Bitte Laufzeit in Jahren eingeben" << endl;
       
        cin >> laufzeit;
       
        if (laufzeit < 0) continue;
        cout << "Sind diese Eingaben korrekt?" << endl
             << "Anfangskapital: " << anfangskapital << endl
             << "Laufzeit: " << laufzeit << endl;
       
        cout << "Zum Bestätigen drücken Sie 1" << endl
             << "zum Beenden: 0" << endl
             << "und zur erneuten Eingabe eine beliebige Taste"
                         << endl;
       
             
        cin >> menue;
             
        if (menue == 1) break;
        else if (menue == 0) return 0;
        else continue;
}
```


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Okt 2005)

hm ne, also wenn ich nach dem "und zur erneuten Eingabe eine beliebige Taste"" eine 0 ode eine 1 eingebe geht er aus der schleife.


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm ne, also wenn ich nach dem "und zur erneuten Eingabe eine beliebige Taste"" eine 0 ode eine 1 eingebe geht er aus der schleife.


also:
1 = schleife wird verlassen und programm vortgesetzt
0 = programm wird beendet durch return 0 (rückgabe fürs main)
sonst: schleife erneut durchlaufen



mein problem ist halt, dass ich überhaupt nicht zu der eingabe der zahl komm sondern er mir nach der auflistung der möglichkeiten wieder an den anfang der schleife springt und mcih nach der LAUFZEIT frägt.


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Okt 2005)

kann laut dem code nicht sein.
Der sollte genau das machen wie du es willst - hab ihn sogar laufen lassen und es ging ja auch.

Er kann nicht einfach so vor dem cin >> menue; die schleife neu beginnen, das ist schlicht unmöglich - kompilier mal neu  :wink:


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2005)

soo, jetzt geht es!
ich arbeite unter eclipse 3.1.1! möglicherweise hat das den fehler ausgelöst.

hab jetzt einfach mal ein neues projekt angelegt und mir mein main rüber kopiert. jetzt funktioniert alles super!
hab ihr ne idee woran das gelegen hat???


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2005)

Eclipse spinnt sehr, sehr oft!!!!
Speichern hilft aber manchmal.


----------

